# DVD burner won't accept long file names



## DonMartin (Sep 28, 2010)

DVD burner (software by CyberLink Power2Go Ver. 7) won't accept long file names when burning data DVDs. I'm have a new HP PC model HPE 390t running Win 7, 64 bit PC with an HP Blu-ray/DVD burner. I tried to change the setting from UDF 1.5 to 2.0 to 2.5 to ISO 9660. By contrast, my old XP based PC used Roxio 7 to burn DVDs and it automatically shortened file names after asking permission. Using USB memory sticks is no problem on the new PC, but I prefer save data to write-once DVDs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not an issue with the DVDROM. The burning format is set by the burning software. You will need to set the file format.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joliet_(file_system)


----------



## DonMartin (Sep 28, 2010)

Dogg: 
Thanks for the leads. I solved it. Solution is change setting to UDF, don't use ISO9660 setting. Also using encryption adds an extra for 50 characters to file names and thus some file names were simply too long, nearly 200 characters. By trimming names for a few files I was able to make it work. Still surprised that my old XP based PC running Roxio 7 never had this problem, Roxio would ask permission to shorten file names and then do it for me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Like I said, software configuration. Roxio would likely still do it in Win7.


----------

